# Hanging a LCD TV above a fireplace



## GooperMC

Unfortunately my living room is setup such that a the only good place to put the TV is above the fire place (there are floor to ceiling windows on 2 walls and a stair case and archway on the 3rd wall). I know the general idea of how to attach the TV to studs, my problem is finding the studs (if it even has them).

I live in a house from the 1920s which has plaster walls. Enter problem #1, I don't know how to find studs in plaster. My 3 favorite drywall tricks, knocking, a stud finder, and a large magnet have all let me down. 

In fact, when I knock above the fire place it feels VERY solid, like it feels when I knock on an external wall (it is a brick house). Enter problem #2, I don't even know if there are studs up there. The actual fireplace is marble with a brick chimney, and the wall above the fireplace is plaster.

My question: Is there some way of figuring out what is behind the plaster without being too destructive? 

Thanks!
GooperMC


----------



## ktkelly

With a 1920's structure there's a really good chance that there are no studs on the wall above the fireplace opening.

Seen that more than once.


Any possibility of removing, or installing a new, mantle and surround?


----------



## GooperMC

> With a 1920's structure there's a really good chance that there are no studs on the wall above the fireplace opening.


What would be back there instead? When I knock there is something solid back there, could it be brick?



> Any possibility of removing, or installing a new, mantle and surround?


Unfortunately no, I bought a fix-er-upper and my time is mainly devoted to fixing water damage and removing drop ceilings. I was hoping that this would be a quick side project.

Thanks.


----------



## cibula11

Take a small finish nail (it will have to be at least 2 1/2 ") and drive it in where you think there might be a stud. YOu'll know if you hit one. If you don't hit wood, but do hit brick, you could always use masonry anchors

How large is the TV . My buddy just put up a 50" plasma. His brace is rated up to 200 lbs. He used 6 lags into the studs. 

Any way you can access what's behind the fireplace?


----------



## ktkelly

Could be solid brick behind a thick layer of plaster.

But fear not, there is still a way.


I had a job recently that was exactly this type of situation. Very old house and a solid brick with plaster wall.


1. Mark the area that will be covered by the flat panel display.

2. Verify that you can drill a 1" hole all the way through to the outside (Checking to make sure that the actual flue area will not be in the way) on either side of the flue, within the are coverd by the display.

3. Run the electrical wiring through one conduit and the AV cabling through another conduit (running from inside to outside and back inside through the conduit).


----------



## GooperMC

> Could be solid brick behind a thick layer of plaster.


Good call. I tried what the previous post suggested and attempted to put a nail in the wall ... it was rejected. I tried giving the nail a friend ... it was also rejected. 

Instead I pulled out the drill and attempted to punch a hole that way. It was really easy going for around 1/2'' and then I hit something very solid. After pushing hard for another 1/4'' I pulled the drill back there was a fine red powder. 



> 2. Verify that you can drill a 1" hole all the way through to the outside


I'm a bit confused, outside of what?

Thanks,
GooperMC


----------



## GooperMC

Just to clarify it a bit. I don't really care about hiding the wires, I just care about the TV (70lbs) not falling down. 

Poking around it looks like people recommend Tapcons into the mortar, which makes sense. What I am worried about is 
1) How do I make sure there is nothing behind where I am drilling (flue, pipes, etc.)?
2) Since there is plaster over my bricks how to I find the mortar or does it not matter?

Thanks again.


----------



## GooperMC

*Bump*

Is there a better place to post this? Thanks.


----------



## LSUinFL

I was told not to use Tapcons that are longer than the bricks. Therefore, they don't pierce all the way through the mortar. I started a thread on this website when hanging my plasma tv over the fireplace.

Wish I could help with the plaster questions.


----------



## GooperMC

> I was told not to use Tapcons that are longer than the bricks.


That certainly makes sense. My question is how do I know how long the brick is?  Should I just assume that it is "standard" size?

Thanks.


----------



## LSUinFL

I had the benefit of being able to see my bricks around the opening of the fireplace instead of assuming.


----------

